# Finally got everything i need!...Almost



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

After picking up the Mignon from a member on here and picking up the almost new Gaggia for a steal on Shpock (£65!!) Im up and running in espresso town! Still need to get a decent tamper but after 3 trail runs im getting a good doubles in 25-30 seconds. Tomorrow ill start practicing with the milk frother.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

A classic set up , let the coffee flow

A set of jewellers scales off eBay will help ( if you haven't already purchased)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up, you'll be making great coffee soon.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I like the Mk I caveman grinds catching tray! Next mod - Silvia wand!

??☕


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like a good start , I have a Mignon grinder and really rate it , It takes some time to achieve the required grind , To course and the water floods through the beans , to fine and it restricts the flow , I now have a grind I am happy with , I then used the timer function allowing the correct amount of ground beans into the portafilter , I now have consistent results









Have fun with your coffee


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

A good pairing of classic & mignon there.

I do like the look of the black grinder next to the gaggia, I think they compliment each other well.

Ive been contemplating getting the mignon in chrome but am swaying more towards the black and seeing this has helped make my mind up.

Id just ask if you have a pressurised basket in use as the classic looks in standard trim and may not have come with a un pressurised one.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> A good pairing of classic & mignon there.
> 
> I do like the look of the black grinder next to the gaggia, I think they compliment each other well.
> 
> ...


It did come with the pressurised basket which i was expecting so i ordered the unpressurised one off the bay. Luckily both the basket and the machine arrived on the same day!

They do look good together..even the other half, who only drinks tea, said she likes the look of it in the kitchen!


----------

